# Loomis #1448 Blank For Sale



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Purchased this blank new a few months ago with the intent of building yet another rod. Have decided not to build the rod, so the blank and Fuji Hi Frame guide set are for sale. I have the decal and the warranty on the rod. Rod has been spined, and guides are taped in place ready to wrap.

Retail on the blank and guides is close to $ 250

I will sell the set for $ 150 plus $ 17 shipping.

*Gone*


----------



## Sandpiper62 (Oct 13, 2020)

Still for sale?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

That post is 15 years old ...


----------

